# Tvms Duntroon



## Mark57 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have come across 2 small tankards with crests on. They have the inscription TVMS across the top, and DUNTROON at the bottom
Across the middle the words M S Coy, I think the Coy is for company.
Anybody know anything about this, were you on the ship?
If you were let me know.

The handles are shaped as anchors


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Mark57 said:


> I have come across 2 small tankards with crests on. They have the inscription TVMS across the top, and DUNTROON at the bottom
> Across the middle the words M S Coy, I think the Coy is for company.
> Anybody know anything about this, were you on the ship?
> If you were let me know.
> ...


Melbourne Steamship Company

Duntroon was ...if my memory serves me well.. built about 1936 for the Australian coastal trade.. Duntroon is the officers´training college for the Australian army up around Canberra somewhere...I think she was running between Melb and Fremantle

Anyway she was taken out of service about 1960, 61 and was laid up at Gellibrand pier, Williamstown, near Melbourne , for several years before being ´sold east ´and renamed Tong Hoo or similar...similar ships in similar trade were Kanimbla and Manoora....


----------



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

Builder: Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd, Wallsend-on-Tyne, Sunderland, 1935 
Type: Passenger / general cargo 
Displacement: 10,346 tons 
Dimensions: 472 x 65 x 25.5 ft. 
Machinery: Diesel, twin screws = 17 knots 
Passengers: 376 (261 first class, 115 second class) 

Built for Melbourne Steamship Co. Ltd. of Melbourne, Australia. Plans to convert her to an armed merchant cruiser in 1939 were never carried out and she remained in the coastal trade. Collided with and sank minesweeper Goorangai on 20 Nov 1940. Requisitioned as a troopship in Feb 1942 operating to the Far East and South West Pacific areas. Transported released prisoners-of-war back to Australia in late 1945. Returned to her owners in Apr 1946, but then taken up on charter by Royal Australian Navy from Jul 1946, serving on the Australia-Japan run supporting the British Commonwealth Occupation Force. Returned to owners in Mar 1949 and resumed peacetime coastal trading and Pacific island cruising. Sold 1960 to Grosvenor Shipping Co of Hong Kong, then resold to Kie Hock Shipping Co. Renamed Tong Hoo in 1961 and used on Hong Kong-Indonesia passenger service. Sold to Africa Shipping Co in 1966, renamed Lydia, and employed on India/Pakistan-East Africa route. Laid up 1967 at Singapore and scrapped 1968 in Taiwan.
Regards, Roy.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

L.S.

The Passenger ship DUNTROON, had 2 Kincaid B&W engines, double acting
The opening and closing from the exhaust ports was by exhaust pistons which were operated by a lay-shaft driven by a chain from the crankshaft

Who can help me on more information, drawings, sketches etc

Thanks and Regards

*Alfons*


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Strange initials Tvmv (TSMV=Twin Screw Motor Vessel) Coy. (Pty.=Propriety or Co.= Company Australian/South African)


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

averheijden said:


> L.S.
> 
> The Passenger ship DUNTROON, had 2 Kincaid B&W engines, double acting
> The opening and closing from the exhaust ports was by exhaust pistons which were operated by a lay-shaft driven by a chain from the crankshaft
> ...


Alfons.. See my post under Double Acting, in The Engine Room. David.


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Try The Maritime Museum In Sydney, Im Sure Thats Where I Saw A Builders Model, Or FORT SCRATCHLEY Newcastle Museum, NSW, Cheers VMR.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

L.S.,

In the Ships Nostalgia Topic “Double Acting Engines” under #52, see

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=18308&page=3

I mentioned that I came in contact with an Australian Chief Engineer –mind you age now almost 95 years - and still in a good shape, perhaps owing to the see breeze – which was at that time 9th Engineer, during WWII (1942-1943, on the Twin Screw mv DUNTROON (Transporting troops etc.)

By correspondence and discussing the Kincaid built “HARLAND B&W, double acting Engines”, his remembrance came back, and also the problem on his watch with a broken *lay-shaft *from the SB engine which caused a lot of damage and this engine was for a certain time out of order.
According him it were EXPERIMENTAL Engines?

He wrote in different e-mails:

“At the center of the engine there was a chain driven arrangement which rotated a lay shaft situated at the rear of the engine. This lay shaft through a system of rods gave the top and bottom mechanically connected pistons the necessary up and down motion in synchronization with the main piston to exhaust and scavenge the cylinders. The lower smaller piston was built around the main connecting rod which makes me now wonder was there a crosshead or did this arrangement give the system stability?
It was so long ago that I have difficulty in remembering but I seem to favor the idea there was no crosshead.
I once had all of these details but over the years they were just baggage so I dumped them as I never thought I would one day become involved with you”

“The lay shaft driving the smaller pistons fractured between 2 and 3 cylinders on the starboard engine”
“Why I point this out is when we 
have the accident with the starboard engine my senior was in the 
freezer flat and it took him a long time to get to the engine 
controls”
“The "DUNTROON" had cam operated fuel pumps and fuel 
pressure activated injectors”


*After seen all the engines on which he made a lot of remarks, mentioned on the Topic “DOUBLE ACTING ENGINES”, he wrote that this engine, which is shown here, were the right type of engines from the DUNTROON
*

Regards
Alfons


----------



## Vasco58 (Jul 24, 2015)

I was third mate on the Panamanian registered tug "Ajax". We towed Duntroon from Melbourne to Hongkong in, I think, 1960. The picture is of me and the Skipper's wife, taken somewhere in Indonesian waters as we were going alongside the tow to replenish our fresh water.

The second pic is Ajax which was an ex US Army steam tug owned by American interests based in the Phillipines.

Rick


----------

